# Nexus 7 Android Development and the dreaded ????????????

## wjholden

I've been doing Android development for a while, but udev didn't like my new Nexus 7. adb devices gave a cryptic error:

```
List of devices attached 

????????????   no permissions
```

From http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3429959/why-is-eclipses-android-device-chooser-not-showing-my-android-device I created a file /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules containing (based on lsusb output)

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="18d1", MODE="0666"
```

and set sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules. After restarting udev with sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart and also restarting ADB with adb kill-server everything now works perfectly:

```
john@sisig ~/Desktop $ adb devices

* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *

* daemon started successfully *

List of devices attached 

015d24a81737f00a   device
```

----------

## yngwin

Please add that to our wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android

----------

## solamour

"/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules" fixed the problem for me as well. Thank you.

__

sol

----------

